# Canon 60D - help!



## greenink (6 Jul 2011)

Here's my first attempt with a borrowed camera. Much better than previous, but what should I do to improve the image? (Here's a link to higher res 2.8mb version)






Here are the settings:





I'm thinking higher f-stop to increase depth of field a bit - that redmoor root in the background is a bit out of focus. But then what film speed? And what else do I need to do?

Also, what do people think about the colour balance? And the background? I quite like the way it's now blurred...

(Here's the comparison shot with my actual camera - a panasonic lumix)


----------



## Tom (6 Jul 2011)

I'd try ISO 800 at F4/5.6.

Or if you have a longer lens, stand back, zoom in and keep the aperture open. You should then get a slightly better depth of field, better angle and keep the background blurred. 

Colour balance doesn't seem too bad. It's focused right at the front of the tank. I would try using a center point and focusing slightly further back on the green stems. 

Tom


----------



## greenink (7 Jul 2011)

Thanks - that's really helpful. Here's a shot with a longer lens:





(Higher res version available here)

With these settings:





anything else I need to do? Not quite so happy about the background sharpening up - doesn't look as natural...!


----------



## George Farmer (10 Aug 2011)

Looks good to me!  Well done.

Play with the camera in manual mode and note the influence each setting has on one another.

For instance, if you increase your f/stop by one stop i.e. from f3.5 to f/4 then you'll need to slow the shutter speed by one stop i.e. 1/60, or increase the ISO by one stop i.e. 400 to get the same exposure.

Understand these relationships and you've nailed the basic mechanics of photography.


----------



## greenink (11 Aug 2011)

Yup - a real improvement.  You'll be amazed by the difference the tripod makes too.


----------

